# Lenker lässt sich drehen?



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar ist mir bei meiner Tour gestern aufgefallen, dass der Lenker butterweich von links nach rechts dreht und nicht mehr rechtwinklig zum Rad steht, so dass ich die Tour dann auch schnell beendet habe.

Bin handwerklich sehr geschickt und weiß mir immer zu helfen, MTB ist aber Neuland für mich, bis jetzt habe ich meine Bremsen entlüftet und DOT nachgefüllt, sonst noch keine Schraubererfahrung. Woran kann das liegen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wollte heute dank Brückentag ne ordentliche Runde drehen und jetzt sowas 


Grüße


----------



## norman68 (6. Mai 2016)

schon mal dran gedacht die schrauben am Vorbau nachzuziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Ja das habe ich natürlich gemacht, auch gelockert und wieder sauber angezogen, ein Spalt ist auch da, die Klemmung  scheint jedoch wenig Auswirkung darauf zu haben - was ich meine der Lenker lässt sich auch mit festgeknallten Schrauben leicht drehen.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2016)

Was passiert denn, wenn Du Lenker samt Vorbau komplett abmontierst (Fahrrad dabei auf den Boden stellen, um sicher zu gehen, dass sich der Steuersatz nicht loest - ueblicherweise gibt es da noch eine Verkeilung als Backup, aber man weiss ja nie ... nicht dass Dir die Gabel auch noch rausfaellt) und einen anderen Vorbau dran schraubst? Wird der auch nicht fest bzw. kannst Du dann auch wieder frei rumdrehen?


----------



## Florent29 (6. Mai 2016)

Zuerst tust du mal diese grausamen Reifen runter...brrr

Dann gehst du mal nach Lehrbuch vor:

1. Kauf dir eine Tube Montagepaste. Gibts zB von Shimano.

2. Montagepaste großzügig innen in die Vorbauklemmung tun.

3. Vorbau draufsetzen.

4. Noch einen Spacer obendrauf - die Spacer oder der Vorbau sollten minimal höher abschließen als der Gabelschaft.

5. Aheadkappe draufsetzen und in der Kralle locker einschrauben.

6. Lenker gerade ausrichten.

7. Aheadschraube festziehen, dadurch den Lenker fixieren.

8. Vorbau mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment festziehen.

9. Montagepaste-Reste abwischen. Fertig.

Und wenn es dann noch rutscht, meld dich wieder.


----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

EDIT: *Florent29: *wird gemacht, Montagepaste habe ich 



Klingt gut, aber ich habe leider keinen anderen Vorbau.. der Cubehändler macht erst um 12 auf 

Was ich nicht beurteilen kann ist ob auf dem Schaft Aluminiumabrieb ist oder ob das Montagepaste ist - kann es sein, dass altersbedingt die Klemmung nicht mehr ausreicht weil die Flächen zu "glatt" sind, das würde dann ja auch Richtung neuer Vorbau gehen?


----------



## Florent29 (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich habe leider keinen anderen Vorbau.. der Cubehändler macht erst um 12 auf
> 
> Was ich nicht beurteilen kann ist ob auf dem Schaft Aluminiumabrieb ist oder ob das Montagepaste ist - kann es sein, dass altersbedingt die Klemmung nicht mehr ausreicht weil die Flächen zu "glatt" sind, das würde dann ja auch Richtung neuer Vorbau gehen?



Ich habe noch kein Bike in der Preisklasse gesehen, das ab Werk Montagepaste draufhatte.

Geh doch einfach zum Händler, sowas wird der ja wohl noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

vorbau runter und bild vom gabelschaft machen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du den Lenker drehst...

Bewegt sich das innere (silberne) Alu-Rohr mit ?
Oder bleibt es fest stehen und der Vorbau dreit sich (schwarzes Teil zwischen Gabel-Rohr und eigentlichem Lenker.

In ersterem Fall ist das Gabelrohr hin oder die Verpressung unten an der Gabelkrone.
In zweitem Fall liegt es an der Verbindung Vorbau-Gabelschaft.


(Nebenbei.... Wo ist eigentlich die Ahead-Kappe und der letzte Spacer oben hingekommen)


----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Rückmeldung: Montagepaste unter die Klemmung hilft auch nicht, der Lenker lässt sich weiter drehen? War jetzt 1,5 Jahre so montiert vom Vorbesitzer und bis dato keine Probleme, also an der grundsätzlichen Konfiguration kann es dann ja nicht liegen oder?

Edit: Foto hab ich für das Verständnis eingestellt was ich mit "drehen" meine. Da war ich gerade  an der Fehlersuche und dabei zu zerlegen


----------



## xrated (6. Mai 2016)

Paste ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn das nicht ohne geht ist, ist irgendwas faul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Mit Paste dreht es sich. Vorbau und Alu


Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Lenker drehst...
> 
> Bewegt sich das innere (silberne) Alu-Rohr mit ?
> Oder bleibt es fest stehen und der Vorbau dreit sich (schwarzes Teil zwischen Gabel-Rohr und eigentlichem Lenker.
> ...



Also die Verbindung Vorbau/Alurohr sitzt, habe es mir mit einem Strich markiert, der bewegt sich nicht. Händler würde ich gerne, aber der macht wie gesagt erst um 12 Uhr auf, ich sitze auf glühenden Kohlen da allerbestes Radwetter ist


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> Bin handwerklich *nicht *sehr geschickt und weiß mir immer zu helfen


merkt man.


----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> merkt man.



MTB ist Neuland für mich, das habe ich so geschrieben, normalerweise würde ich zu meinem Cube Händler deckeln und dort um Rat Fragen, leider hat der noch zu. Sehr hilfreich dein Kommentar.


----------



## Florent29 (6. Mai 2016)

Das Problem: Ferndiagnose ist schwer möglich. Würde das wirklich über den Händler abwickeln, vermutlich ist einfach ein neuer Vorbau fällig. Nimm einen kürzeren diesmal.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

mtb spielt hier keine rolle!

oben stehen viele fragen die nicht beantwortet worden sind.

wenn der vorbau immer auf dem schaft geklemmt ist, dann muss der fehler wohl woanders liegen, nämlich an der gabel.
auch hier kann man das ganze dann an der unterseite des gabelschaftes markieren und dann noch mal drehen.


----------



## Schnipp (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> Also die Verbindung Vorbau/Alurohr sitzt, habe es mir mit einem Strich markiert, der bewegt sich nicht.


Das würde heißen der Gabelschaft (="Alurohr") sitzt nicht mehr fest in der Gabelkrone.
Wenn dem so ist, dann muss die Gabel getauscht werden und das läuft dann über den Händler, also warten bis 12 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (6. Mai 2016)

Deswegen soll sich der Händler das angucken, meine Glaskugel ist nämlich gerade kaputt. Klar kann auch die Gabelkrone sich vom Schaft gelöst haben. Aber dann müsste die ganze Gabel ja wackeln.


----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank - Dann werde ich wohl oder übel warten müssen


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

wenn es an der gabel liegt, was du ja feststellen kannst, kommst du um eine neue gabel nicht herum.

der lenker muss wirklich sehr nett sein, dass er dir sofort eine neue gabel einbaut.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich sollte man es doch mitbekommen, ob sich der Gabelschaft oder nur der Vorbau dreht... 

Sind die Gewinde im Vorbau noch in Ordnung?

Oder ist dort ein Riss drin?

Das ist zwar ein Syntace-Vorbau, aber Hobbyschrauber haben schon andere Dinger klar bekommen... ^^


----------



## Bener (6. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute ja eine Gabelschaftverlängerung die sich gelöst hat. Sowas:





Wenn Du von oben in deinen Gabelschaft schaust: Was siehst Du? Eine Ahead-Kralle, also sowas?




Oder Siehst Du den Kopf einer Inbusschraube?

Edit: Ich glaube, ich erkenne eine KRalle auf Deinem Bild... 

Halt mal nen Magneten an Deinen Gabelschaft. Alu oder Stahl? Welche Gabel? Hat die nen Stahlgabelschaft? Wenn ja, und Dein Magnet bleibt nicht haften, hast Du ne lose Steuerrohrverlängerung!

Ach ja: Auf deinem Bild seh ich keine Aheadkappe. Hast Du die abgeschraubt oder bist Du immer so gefahren??


----------



## Epic-Treter (6. Mai 2016)

Ich frage mich, wie der TE damit gefahren sein will, ohne sich fürchterlich abzulegen


----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Also der Vorbau sitzt fest am Schaft, das habe ich mit Markierungen an den Teilen soweit überprüft - der Gabelschaft dreht sich in der Gabelkrone - danke an für die geduldige Erklärung *k_star*

Ich sehe eine Ahead Kralle, der Schaft ist Alu. Gabel ist eine Rock Shox U-Turn Air..


----------



## Bener (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft dreht sich in der Gabelkrone


Krass!


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Mai 2016)

da bin ich gespannt, wie sich dein händler ins zeug legt um dir da weiter zu helfen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Mai 2016)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie der TE damit gefahren sein will, ohne sich fürchterlich abzulegen


Da komme ich auch etwas leicht ins Grübeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar ist mir bei meiner Tour gestern aufgefallen, dass der Lenker butterweich von links nach rechts dreht und nicht mehr rechtwinklig zum Rad steht, so dass ich die Tour dann auch schnell beendet habe.





erkan1984 schrieb:


> da bin ich gespannt, wie sich dein händler ins zeug legt um dir da weiter zu helfen...





Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Da komme ich auch etwas leicht ins Grübeln...



damit meinte ich, ich hab einmal eine Runde nach dem Ausladen auf dem Parkplatz gedreht, festgestellt, dass eben etwas nicht stimmt und nachdem ich mir nicht zu helfen wusste habe ich das Bike wieder eingeladen und wollte heute zum Händler. Der macht in ein paar Minuten auf und wenn es eine neue Gabel sein soll muss ich erstmal überlegen ob sich das rentiert..


----------



## Aldar (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> damit meinte ich, ich hab einmal eine Runde nach dem Ausladen auf dem Parkplatz gedreht, festgestellt, dass eben etwas nicht stimmt und nachdem ich mir nicht zu helfen wusste habe ich das Bike wieder eingeladen und wollte heute zum Händler. Der macht in ein paar Minuten auf und wenn es eine neue Gabel sein soll muss ich erstmal überlegen ob sich das rentiert..


das reaction ist doch ein schönes rad dem kann man schon mal eine gabel spendieren wenn sonnst alles passt - ist das eine tapered 26er oder 29er?


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2016)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> (...) Wo ist eigentlich (...) der letzte Spacer oben hingekommen)


Der ist auch erst irgendwann mal Mode geworden, ich hab den noch nie verbaut. Sheldon offensichtlich auch nicht


xrated schrieb:


> Paste ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn das nicht ohne geht ist, ist irgendwas faul


Ja, das ist richtig. Ich hab inzwischen seit ueber zwanzig Jahren AHeadset, und sowas bisher immer mit Fett eingeschmiert.
Wobei Paste im Prinzip sicher 'richtiger' ist, da es ja nicht rutschen soll, sondern nur loesbar bleiben soll. 
Und nach meinem Verstaendnis ist ja das der Sinn von Montagepaste: Soll verhindern, dass etwas irreversibel zusammengammelt (was Fett auch tun sollte), aber nicht schmieren (wie es Fett taete); was dann wiederum dazu fuehrt, dass man keine so hohen Anzugsmomente braucht, welche bei Leichtbauteilen wiederum die 'nach-fest-kommt-ab' Spirale in Gang setzen koennten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> damit meinte ich, ich hab einmal eine Runde nach dem Ausladen auf dem Parkplatz gedreht, festgestellt, dass eben etwas nicht stimmt und nachdem ich mir nicht zu helfen wusste habe ich das Bike wieder eingeladen und wollte heute zum Händler. Der macht in ein paar Minuten auf und wenn es eine neue Gabel sein soll muss ich erstmal überlegen ob sich das rentiert..


Ein Glück, dass Du nicht mehr gefahren bist! Das hätte richtig böse enden können.

Finde auch, dass man einem Reaction durchaus eine Gabel spendieren kann und es nicht gleich entsorgen muss. Ggf. findest Du ja auch gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt eine schöne. Dann kommst Du mit ca. 200-250 € gut hin


----------



## drobbel (6. Mai 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Ich hab inzwischen seit ueber zwanzig Jahren AHeadset, und sowas bisher immer mit Fett eingeschmiert.


Klemmfläche mit Fett geschmiert?!?


----------



## araknoid (6. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich gehört die Klemmfläche des Vorbaus am Gabelschaft entfettet.

Wenn sich da wirklich das Schaftrohr in der Gabelkrone gelockert hat, ist das ein sehr ernstzunehmender Defekt der leicht tödlich enden kann. Hier wäre es mMn sogar notwendig nachzuforschen ob da nicht eine ganze Serie betroffen sein könnte zwecks Produktrückruf.


----------



## trsd2008 (6. Mai 2016)

Kurzes Feedback: Der Cubehändler schickt die Rock Shox Reba U Turn zum Hersteller, Kostenschätzung nach einem Telefonat mit den Jungs von RockShox nicht mehr als 250€, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber noch im Rahmen dass es sich lohnt. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfestellung hier


----------



## drobbel (6. Mai 2016)

Für 250 Euro würde ich mich aber schleunigst nach ner ordentlichen gebrauchten im Bikemarkt umschauen! U-Turn ist ja auch nicht mehr so ganz der letzte Schrei...


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Klemmfläche mit Fett geschmiert?!?


Sowas war 'frueher' mal kein Problem und wir haben es alle ueberlebt  
Und mit 'normalem' Material ist es auch heute kein Problem: Das Fett verhindert Korrosion, gegen unbeabsichtigtes Loesen werden die Schrauben ordentlich angezogen, und Montagepaste hat man gar nicht.

Mit Carbonteilen und Aluschrauben, die man nur lauwarm anziehen darf, weil sonst alles birst, ist das natuerlich anders.
Da bleiben die Schraeubchen halb offen und die klebrige Paste haelt das Rad zusammen (mal leicht uebertrieben formuliert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (6. Mai 2016)

@TE

hast du das Bike neu beim Händler gekauft oder war dies ein gebraucht kauf? Wenn gebraucht kann ich mir schon vorstellen was da gemacht wurde. Da wird wohl mal wieder ein Heimwerker einen Gabelschaft selber eingepresst haben da der originale zu kurz war.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Mai 2016)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback: Der Cubehändler schickt die Rock Shox Reba U Turn zum Hersteller, Kostenschätzung nach einem Telefonat mit den Jungs von RockShox nicht mehr als 250€, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber noch im Rahmen dass es sich lohnt. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfestellung hier



Moment... Kostenschätzung für das Einpressen eines neuen Gabelschafts 250 Euro ???

Oder für eine neue Gabel ??


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

egal was es ist. auf jeden fall ist es zu teuer.

wird wahrscheinlich der preis für eine neu csu und den zusammenbau/ die wartung der gabel sein.


----------



## corsa222 (7. Mai 2016)

Wobei da steht "nicht mehr als 250€". Das heißt also nicht zwangsläufig, dass es 250 Euro kosten wird, sondern es kann auch weniger sein, zumindest wenn die Formulierung der eigentlichen Aussage entspricht. RockShox wird halt auch keine Glaskugel haben um telefonisch alles abschätzen zu können.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (7. Mai 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Klemmfläche mit Fett geschmiert?!?


Ja, es gibt Leute in diesem Forum die so etwas tun ...
Auch wenn es die Kraftübertragung nicht formschlüssig ist.

--------------------------

Es bleibt natürlich die Frage ob das Fahrrad neu oder gebraucht ist.
Wenn es neu sein sollte:
Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. Auch wenn sich das manch ein User hier selbst in  seinen kühnsten Träumen nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir das Gabel-von-unten-Bild nochmal genauer angesehen.
Da ist doch der "Steg" vorne an der Gabelbrücke gerissen/gebrochen.

Das wäre doch ein Garantie-Fall, oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (7. Mai 2016)

Das war doch die Markierung um zu sehen wo es sich dreht.


----------



## HansGuenther (7. Mai 2016)

Verrate doch bitte endlich, wann und von wem du das Rad erworben hast.


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. Mai 2016)

norman68 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> hast du das Bike neu beim Händler gekauft oder war dies ein gebraucht kauf? Wenn gebraucht kann ich mir schon vorstellen was da gemacht wurde. Da wird wohl mal wieder ein Heimwerker einen Gabelschaft selber eingepresst haben da der originale zu kurz war.


Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Verrate doch bitte endlich, wann und von wem du das Rad erworben hast.


das steht alles in den beiträgen über deinem.


----------



## --- (7. Mai 2016)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Moment... Kostenschätzung für das Einpressen eines neuen Gabelschafts 250 Euro ???
> 
> Oder für eine neue Gabel ??


Wer presst denn heute noch Gabelschäfte ein? Für 250.- gibt es halt eine neue CSU inkl. Einbau und fertig.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (7. Mai 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Wer presst denn heute noch Gabelschäfte ein? Für 250.- gibt es halt eine neue CSU inkl. Einbau und fertig.



Fox z.B.


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. Mai 2016)

sry, aber kann man da nicht einfach UHU endfest verwenden? ^^
(Achtung!!! Ironie!!!)


----------



## Xyz79 (7. Mai 2016)

Ich würde ein Loch durch Krone und Schaft bohren und ne Schraube durch.
Auch Ironie.


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. Mai 2016)

Das würde ich nun wegen der Kerbwirkung ganz ehrlich nicht machen. 
Ohne Ironie.


----------



## trsd2008 (7. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> das steht alles in den beiträgen über deinem.



Ja es war ein Gebrauchtkauf, der Vorbesitzer scheint mit dem Rad einen Sturz gehabt zu haben, zumindest meinte der Cube Händler er kennt das Rad und da wurde im September 2015 der Rahmen getauscht (sturzbedingt) und ich solle mich mit dem Verkäufer zusammenschließen zwecks Kostenübernahme - werde ich den auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, eventuell beteiligt er sich ja an den Kosten, aber ich denke da stehen die Chancen schlecht. Ich möchte nichts unterstellen, ich hatte definitiv keine Sturz, kann das auch eine Ermüdungserscheinung sein?

Was genau Rock Shox macht weiß der Cube Händler natürlich auch nicht, die haben die Gabel eingepackt und dort hingeschickt, alles weitere werden die bei Rock Shox nach Sichtung der Gabel entscheiden .. nicht mehr als 250€ wurde mir vom Händler als Kostenrahmen genannt, da ich  gefragt habe ob sich das überhaupt rentiert oder ich lieber gleich eine neue Gabel kaufen sollte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (7. Mai 2016)

Aus der Sicht des Händlers sind die Kosten akzeptabel da eine CSU 220 - 230 Teuronen kostet und er dir eine neue Gabel um den UVP anbieten würde . Wer allerdings ein Schnäppchen im Netz machen kann und auch selber schrauben kann bekommt eventuell um den selben Preis eine neue Gabel .  Ich würde auch beim Verkäufer Druck machen . Wenn er abwinkt solltest dich  beraten lassen ( Verbraucherzentrale , RA ) denn so wie es aussieht hat der Verkäufer dir über die Vorgeschichte des Bikes keine Angaben gemacht . Und da ist ein Zusammenhang mit der kaputten Gabel schon möglich .


----------



## mtbfahrer68 (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

gleiches Problem, aber der Lenker dreht sich auf dem Gabelschaft, (Rohr mit AHED-Steuersatz, Vorderrad zwischen die Beine und mit etwas Kraftaufwand dreht sich der Lenker), damit scheint der Lenker mit dem am Vorbau angegebenen Drehmoment nicht fest genug zu sitzen.

Was für TIPPS habt ihr ?


----------



## Habitat84 (24. Oktober 2021)

mtbfahrer68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gleiches Problem, aber der Lenker dreht sich auf dem Gabelschaft, (Rohr mit AHED-Steuersatz, Vorderrad zwischen die Beine und mit etwas Kraftaufwand dreht sich der Lenker), damit scheint der Lenker mit dem am Vorbau angegebenen Drehmoment nicht fest genug zu sitzen.
> 
> Was für TIPPS habt ihr ?



War drehmoment erhöhen schon? Was hast du für schrauben im vorbau? Solche mit mikroverkapselung (das blaue zeug am gewinde) ?


----------



## mtbfahrer68 (24. Oktober 2021)

CUBE-Vorbau, max. 8Nm, MTB 6 Monate alt, habe ich durch Zufall bemerkt mit dem Drehen des Lenkers, muss aber etwas Kraft anwenden

EDIT: nix mit Schraubensicherung


----------



## Rajesh (24. Oktober 2021)

Erstmal Vorbau vom Gabelschaft lösen, die Klemmflächen reinigen/fettfrei machen, evtl Montagepaste* verwenden, dann kann man immer noch Drehmoment erhöhen.

Ist bei der Klemmung noch der Schlitz vorhanden oder schon komplett zusammengedrückt?

* Montagepaste mit Microteilchen zur Erhöhung der Reibung


----------



## Deleted 347960 (24. Oktober 2021)

trsd2008 schrieb:


> EDIT: *Florent29: *wird gemacht, Montagepaste habe ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Güte lass bloß die Finger von der Bremse! Wenn schon die Vorbau Befestigung eine Raketen Wissenschaft für Dich wird! Mit welchem Drehmoment hast Du die Klemmschrauben angezogen?!? Ist da noch ein Spalt oder ist da dicht? Was Du hier so schreibst ist Haarsträubend...


----------



## mtbfahrer68 (24. Oktober 2021)

"Schlitz" ist noch vorhanden, also nicht komplett zugeknallt 

Werde morgen mal alles entfetten, Monatepaste habe ich Anti-Seize vom Kfz, sollte doch passen oder ?


----------



## Rajesh (24. Oktober 2021)

@Zucchi : Datum!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (24. Oktober 2021)

mtbfahrer68 schrieb:


> "Schlitz" ist noch vorhanden, also nicht komplett zugeknallt
> 
> Werde morgen mal alles entfetten, Monatepaste habe ich Anti-Seize vom Kfz, sollte doch passen oder ?


Meine Syntace und Cube Vorbau ten halten auf den Gabeln mit 4 Nm Bombenfest. Ohne Montagepaste, sogar gefettet. Ich verstehe nicht was hier abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (24. Oktober 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> @Zucchi : Datum!


Wow! Wie die Zeit doch vergeht...


----------



## mtbfahrer68 (24. Oktober 2021)

Also:
Habe die Abdeckung vom Steuersatz entfernt und nachgesehen, warum der Lenker sich mit etwas Kraftaufwand drehen lässt, der Lenker dreht sich auf dem Gabelrohr, somit scheint was mit der Klemmung nicht zu stimmen.

EDIT:
Habe hier was gefunden, scheint also alles richtig zu sein ...

Lenker ist verdreht


----------

